# Kann ich das so modelieren?



## kossy (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Kann ich eigentlich ein Excel Dokument auch mittels eines Use Cases modellieren? Mein Entwurf habe ich hier mal im Anhang hochgeladen.

Danke für eure Hilfe !!


----------



## Tobias (22. Jan 2010)

Ein Use-Case-Diagramm stellt die Abhängigkeiten und Zusammenhänge für die einzelnen Anwendungsfälle deiner Software dar. Über die technische Ausgestaltung des Ganzen wird hier keine Aussage gemacht. Das kann ein Excel-Dokument sein oder eine selbstentwickelte Webanwendung unter Verwendung von EJB, JPA, JSF und beliebigen anderen TLAs sein.

EDIT: Also: Ja, man kann das so modellieren.


----------



## kossy (22. Jan 2010)

Ok danke,

der Vollständigkeit halber:

Diese Excel Dokument führt im Hintergrund Berechnungen durch und erzeugt ein Diagramm.


----------

